# Speed controll for AC gear motor



## illokano (Apr 3, 2011)

I bought a Dayton Split Phase Gear Motor Model No 6K351 from craigslist. I wanted to know if I am able to purchase a speed controll for it or if they make one. I called up grainger and they keep giving me the wrong information. Here are the specs:
Volts: 115Vac
RPM: 12
HP: 1/4
PH. 1
60Hz

I don't want to go faster that 12PM, I want to decreas the speed. I was thinking of connecting the input to a variac and lowering the voltage.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

illokano said:


> I bought a Dayton Split Phase Gear Motor Model No 6K351 from craigslist. I wanted to know if I am able to purchase a speed controll for it or if they make one. I called up grainger and they keep giving me the wrong information. Here are the specs:
> Volts: 115Vac
> RPM: 12
> HP: 1/4
> ...


 Maybe a V S D will work ?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Since its a single phase gear motor, I would contact Dayton. VFD's don't work on single phase motors. The specs look as if the motor is a single speed too. I think you are stuck with 12 RPM.
How much speed variation do you need?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

It's a Split Phase motor, there is no way to alter the speed. A variac will just reduce the torque and cause it to stall and possibly smoke, a single phase VFD will be ineffective because there is a speed switch inside the motor and as soon as you drop below the speed of that switch, the motor will shift back to the Start windings, which are not designed to be in the circuit all the time, so the motor will smoke. 

Your only options are to replace it with a 230V 3 phase version of that gear motor and use a VFD that will up-convert your 115V supply to 230V 3 phase (they exist), or replace the motor with a compatible PSC motor and buy a 1 phase VFD from one of the 3 manufacturers in the world who bother to make one.

Or learn to live with the speed...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Seems like a variable gearbox would be your solution if you're hell bent on using that gearmotor.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Seems like a variable gearbox would be your solution if you're hell bent on using that gearmotor.


Or that... :thumbup:


----------

